# Benq-Siemens EF81 Treiber



## Raven280438 (22. November 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mir bei eBay ein Handy gekauft (Benq-Siemens ef81) leider scheint die mitgelieferte CD defekt zu sein. Ich kann die Datenkabel-Software nicht installieren.

Weis jemand wo ich die Software runterladen kann?



Gruß


----------



## musik55 (25. Dezember 2009)

ich suche den Treiber, kann das handy nicht am PC nicht finden bzw. ausmachen!  Kabel ist orginal, Treibersoftware CD leider nicht auffindbar. Handy ist immer aktiv seit Jahren.  Firmware wäre von Vorteil!


----------

